# Gästepass Diablo 3



## Mandkm (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute

Suche Gästepass für Diablo 3.

Mein Kumpel hat sich Diablo 3 gekauft. Komplett nicht nur Key. Jedoch war bei ihm kein Gästepass beigelegen.
Wenn ihr noch einen für mich hättet würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß

Mandkm


----------

